
ShareTheMeal - sgift
https://sharethemeal.org/en/
======
facepalm
If it is so easy to fight hunger, why are our governments not doing it?

~~~
x5n1
America throws enough food in the garbage to be able to feed every hungry
person on the planet. The reason that this problem exists is economics. The
food is made to feed those with capital, and because it's profitable, it's
still profitable even when a bunch of food has to be thrown away. The cost and
logistics of moving this food which is highly perishable is greater than the
benefit of moving it. So it's instead dumped.

If artificial intelligence was running the game, it might find better ways to
allocate the food through various systems of economics and price to prevent
this behavior. But the way our system is set up, this is the normal and
optimal behavior of the system.

------
BillinghamJ
This sounds like donations in an app, which are actually not allowed on the
iOS App Store (not that I agree with this rule).

